# TBG Banquet Photo's



## Al33 (Aug 3, 2009)

Pic #1 - Joe and Kim Coots

#2 - sawtooth, ignition07, hogdgz

#3 - Almost didn't recognize these characters in modern day dress. Nugefan, choctawlb, Dutchman

#4 - pinenut and his bride Karin

#5 - turtlebug


----------



## Al33 (Aug 3, 2009)

Group II

#1 - Necedah

#2 - sawtooth with our guest, G. Fred Asbell

#3 - Terry and fountain (TJ)

#4 - Wild Willie and Bowana of Flatwoods Bows

#5 - Necedah checking out a Hatchet Dan bow.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 3, 2009)

Group III

#1 - sawtooth and hogdgz. Dendy is holding a beautiful knife made by choctawlb. Man, I wanted to win that knife.

#2 - Papalapin arriving with his donations.

#3 - Timberghost (Donnie Kinard)

#4 - Jake Allen and RogeB 

#5 - Our table group


----------



## Al33 (Aug 3, 2009)

Group IV

#1 - Terry, fountain, & John Weaver

#2 - SOS and Mark land

#3 - Jake Allen and Nugefan

#4 - Tomi Varnell ( I got to shoot with this lady yesterday and she is an awesome shot.)

#5 - pinenut, Tomi, Karin, and Timberghost


----------



## Al33 (Aug 3, 2009)

Group V

#1 - ignition07, G. Fred Asbell, and hogdgz

#2 - Dennis and Andrea

#3 - Mark land, Hatchet Bow Dan, & ignition07

#4 - Frank Wright

#5 - chow time


----------



## Al33 (Aug 3, 2009)

Misc. shots:


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 3, 2009)

Great pics Al.  Thanks for sharing them with us!!
Nuge, Choc and Dutch oh my!!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 3, 2009)

More Misc.:


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 3, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Great pics Al.  Thanks for sharing them with us!!
> Nuge, Choc and Dutch oh my!!




easy killer ......    

was a great time we had . nice to see everyone .....


----------



## ignition07 (Aug 3, 2009)

Love the pics Al!  It was so much fun!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Bowana (Aug 3, 2009)

Great pics Al! Sure wish I would have had my eyes open though! Dang!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 3, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Nuge, Choc and Dutch oh my!!



One of them boys could have used a haircut...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 3, 2009)

Good lookin' group of folks there....looks like it was a good time.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 3, 2009)

*WAY* TOO MANY PIX OF ME!  I'm surprised the camera survived to take photos of other folks...  GEEEEEEZZZZZZZ!!!!   

Had a great time!  Thanks TBG!!


----------



## choctawlb (Aug 3, 2009)

Great pictures Al, thanks for posting.
Ken


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 3, 2009)

Never too many Pics Al...Keep clickin'

THANKS


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 3, 2009)

i had such a good time the other night. it was nice to finally put a face with the names. great job with the pictures ,al. I hope to see everybody again very soon. D.


----------



## Ginger (Aug 3, 2009)

*Looks like everyone had some fun!*

I plan on being there next year. Sorry I missed it! Everyone looks so nice!


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 3, 2009)

dutchman said:


> One of them boys could have used a haircut...



and 1 of em don't .....


----------



## choctawlb (Aug 3, 2009)

Ya got to have hair, to need it cut.
Ken


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 3, 2009)

Great job on the pictures Al, thanks for posting them! 

That is a real good picture of you and Jeff Roberts.


----------



## fountain (Aug 3, 2009)

great pics al--good to see you again


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice pics AL, thanks for posting. We had a blast!


----------



## FVR (Aug 3, 2009)

Great pics, thanks.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 3, 2009)

choctawlb said:


> Ya got to have hair, to need it cut.
> Ken



I got hair. Just got a really wide part...


----------



## trad bow (Aug 4, 2009)

AL!! I thought we had an agreement. NO PICS!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 4, 2009)

trad bow said:


> AL!! I thought we had an agreement. NO PICS!



I do not recall such an agreement, but if it makes you feel any better I did not post a bunch of them I had of you. Like Jake Allen already noted, that was a great shot of you and I together that Dennis took for us. Just look at how good you look standing next to me.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 5, 2009)

Al,  I wanted to tell you your pics were all really good and brings back enjoyable memories of what a good time everyone had.  If you had gotten any closer to me, you'd be seeing a nose hair or two I'm afraid!!!! And didn't Biggie look absolutely shy and demur!!!!
Tomi


----------



## dutchman (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to the board, TNGIRL. We're glad you're here.


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 30, 2010)

A good time was had by all.  Can't wait till next time.


----------



## LanceColeman (Jul 30, 2010)

LOL!!

MARK LAND!!

Hey Mark brother. when you find out where your hair is hiding, will you ask it if it's seen my hair back their anywhere??


----------



## bownarrow (Jul 30, 2010)

Al always takes great pictures (partly cause he never takes any with me in them) and they really help folks see the fun had at our banquets and other functions. Between him and Tomi (who is also very handy with a camera) it's the next best thing to being there.

Thanks Lance for bringing these back up even if it was for a hair hunt. And if you and Mark have any luck see if you can locate some of mine, I'm missing at least half of it.


----------



## LanceColeman (Jul 30, 2010)

Joel,

ya aint missin no hair man......it's just hidin from ya.... last time I saw you it looked like it all snuck down on yer back!

I checked my back. wasn't any of mine there/. I did find 3 or four of em hidin in my ear though. what the??? how come they went in there?


----------

